# Royalty Free Music for LR Slide Show



## aguden (Apr 26, 2015)

An awful lot of new stuff these last few days!  LR CC, Perfect Photo Suite 9.0 and LRTimeLapse 4.  Some where in that load of downloads and the great emails and articles about the updates (Victoria's was by far the most detailed) I am certain I saw and maybe downloaded some music that was free to use for personal use.  For the slide show. I can't seem to find anything in my downloads and nothing comes up in under music in the slideshow module.  Anyone have any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## themoose (Jun 2, 2015)

aguden said:


> An awful lot of new stuff these last few days!  LR CC, Perfect Photo Suite 9.0 and LRTimeLapse 4.  Some where in that load of downloads and the great emails and articles about the updates (Victoria's was by far the most detailed) I am certain I saw and maybe downloaded some music that was free to use for personal use.  For the slide show. I can't seem to find anything in my downloads and nothing comes up in under music in the slideshow module.  Anyone have any clues?
> 
> Thanks.



http://freeplaymusic.com/


----------



## petdiam (Oct 29, 2015)

http://yannkeerim.com/ is a great resource, free royalty also free music


----------



## Michael D. (Oct 30, 2015)

If you like older (i.e. real) jazz and blues, you can get great free public domain stuff here:

http://www.jazz-on-line.com/pageinterrogation.php

They have more than 40,000 files and you get stuff from early 1900's through the 1960's.


----------



## Kyle Connor G (Oct 26, 2017)

I found this site:
Amazing Music Tracks - Royalty Free Music 
It's a great resource for filmmakers. This library includes lots of cinematic film tracks and tons of different categories.
I am sharing some links to the categories I think are really good


Emotional Music: Amazing Music Tracks - Royalty Free Music


Promo Music: Amazing Music Tracks - Royalty Free Music


Cinematic Music: Amazing Music Tracks - Royalty Free Music


I've used some of their tracks on my videos and the quality of the tracks are really good.

Take a look and let me know what you think


----------

